# Loaches in community tank (w/ inverts)?



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

What would be the best kind of loach of a peaceful community tank w/ bamboo shrimp and cherry shrimp?

FISH


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1996

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1590

(will either of these guys get along with cory cats?)


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Horsefaced loaches can get big if you put them in a big tank, and it's almost a requirement that they have a sandy substrate. (they dig, and burrow in it.) They should leave the shrimp alone.

Most botia loaches are nocturnal hunters, and love to eat snails. IMHO, any botia has the possibility to take down your shrimp, and once he finds that he *can* do it, they will continue to do it.

That being said, both will get along fine with corys.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Do clown loaches work well with gravel?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Clowns do fine w/ gravel and grow to about a foot long - albeit slowly. They are revenous eaters but tend to get along with most fish.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

DavidDoyle said:


> Clowns do fine w/ gravel and grow to about a foot long - albeit slowly. They are revenous eaters but tend to get along with most fish.


 How do Clowns do with sand and shrimp?

Would I need to get 6 of them, or any other loach, if I got them?


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Mr Fish said:


> How do Clowns do with sand and shrimp?
> 
> Would I need to get 6 of them, or any other loach, if I got them?


Personally, inverts and loaches in general do not a good combination make... Almost every loach will gladly eat an invert as a snack if they are hungry. Again the horsefaced loach is good here because they really aren't invert hunters.

Not trying to dissuede you from either, but in the same tank is usually going to end up with you missing shrimp.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Priority #1: Keep aquarium mates from eating each other.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Don't feel bad about disauding me, I'll be much sadder if my new tank becomes a warzone with all my new pets fighting each other in bloody fish-battles, like modern day gladiators trapped in a world where survival means you are constantly faced with life or death battles... a world where there is no peace, there is only carnage and death as each new moment brings another new competitor whose only desire is to see you crushed and defeated beneath his gills, a world where death permiates your every pore... a grim reality of violence and horror. I wouldn't want that.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow that was pretty poetic, Mr Fish.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

*DOJO LOACH vs. INVERTS*

Will a Dojo loach eat a cherry shrimp or amino shrimp? I've been reading on these guys and they seem really, really cool...


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well i have kept clown loaches with shrimps and never even thought about eating them, also zebra loaches are peaceful and make good community fish!

- Jonno


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I think I might try them out... Dojo Loach (aka Weather loach) just seem too good to pass on. I'll make sure my tank top is nice and tight, though...


----------

